# DIY 510 connectors



## WHITELABEL (4/12/14)

Would this work for a DIY box mod?

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10011490/1992405-replacement-510-ego-connector-bottom-cap-for

or 

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10011490/1992406-replacement-510-ego-connector-bottom-cap-for


Also is there anywhere other than fatdaddyvapes that delivers to SA?


----------



## Al3x (4/12/14)

We have some on it's way from fdv, speak to @Nooby I think he has a couple extra he is considering selling

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby (4/12/14)

Yip, just have to wait till they arrive..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## toke (6/2/15)

hey @Nooby have your 510 connectors arrived yet? id like to buy some from you


----------



## Nooby (6/2/15)

Hi Guys,

I will hopefully be picking them up this weekend from @Rellik. Give me a shout Monday to confirm again. This is what I will be getting:

510 V3 Shorty x 2
22mm Washer x 2
510 BF Wood Pins x 1(5 pack I think)
510 BF Shorty Pins X 4(round about)
BF Bottle attachment x 1

Total value - R298.93

I just need to make my money back for whoever is interested. Not sure what the local shipping and tax was though...

Thanks,


----------



## toke (6/2/15)

ill take all of it if im allowed to


----------



## Genosmate (6/2/15)

Gambit said:


> Would this work for a DIY box mod?
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10011490/1992405-replacement-510-ego-connector-bottom-cap-for
> 
> ...


I guess you can make them work but it would be pretty difficult to fit them.
Here's a link to an Italian site,they will ship to SA,I spoke with them,just send them an email with what you want and they'll give you a cost.
http://www.svapamo.it/store/index.php?route=common/home


----------

